# remote fuel tank mount possibility



## 1972johnboy (Dec 17, 2014)

New member saying hi to all. I have a question about the possibility of remotely mounting a fuel tank lower than the generator and using a fuel pump to pump fuel to the engine. The need to do this is because we bought a fifth wheel hauler for our race cars and the generator compartment is up over the hitch. Would like to mount the generator in the upper compartment and install a fuel cell in the storage area in the front of the trailer. The generator would be about 6 ft. higher than the fuel supply. It is a Generac 7200 gas motor driven unit with a 2 cylinder motor. It would be impossible to fuel it otherwise.Thanks in advance for any ideas on whether or not this is possible. John


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It might be a possibility. There are crankcase operated (vacuum) fuel pumps for OPE. 

Sometimes there is a modification to the float assembly due to the pressure vs. gravity feed.

Do you have, can you fabricate a fitting for crankcase vacuum?


----------



## 1972johnboy (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks aandpdan for the reply. Fabricating fittings or modifying the crankcase for a fitting is not a problem. I assume the fuel tank being above the motor that it was just gravity flow/pressure to the carb on it and if you mechanically pumped fuel to it the pressure would have to be regulated pretty low. I hoped this might be something that was commonly done and would not be a big deal. I just need to know what to do if there is a reliable safe way do it. The generator won't fit in the compartment with the fuel tank on it anyway and we can't really do everything we need with a smaller generator. That is a stupid location for it anyway. With the trailer leveled the bottom of the compartment is 8 ft. high, so you will need to carry an 8 ft. stepladder to just check the oil in it. My 24 ft. bumper pull hauler has a gen. compartment that is in a cabinet with an exterior access door. That sacrifices a little storage space but at least you can reach it to tend to it.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Check this out, the extend 6 tank.

Duration Power


----------



## 1972johnboy (Dec 17, 2014)

aandpdan said:


> Check this out, the extend 6 tank.
> 
> Duration Power


That is a pretty neat looking setup but I don't think it would work for us. We will have to remove the existing fuel tank from the generator because of clearance issues and use a fuel cell mounted in a lower compartment to transfer fuel directly to the engine carburator.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Even though this kit is for a Honda, maybe it will give you an idea on how you might be able to accomplish your goal. There is an installation video that lasts about an hour. This setup switches from one tank to another (manually) so it shouldn't be difficult to eliminate the generator's tank altogether.

Extended Run Time Remote Auxiliary Fuel Tank Kit For Honda EU6500iS Generator - Pinellas Power Products - Portable Generator Extended Fuel Systems & Wireless Remote Control

Disclaimer: Not affiliated, just someone that is considering the kit for his own generator.


----------

